# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  القائد الاعلى يزور مدرسة الملك طلال العسكرية

## معاذ ملحم

القائد الاعلى يزور مدرسة الملك طلال العسكرية 


 



زار جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحة امس الاربعاء مدرسة الملك طلال العسكرية. 
واستمع جلالته بحضور رئيس هيئة الاركان المشتركة الفريق اول الركن خالد جميل الصرايرة الى ايجاز عسكري قدمه امر مدرسة الملك طلال العسكرية حول المدرسة والدورات العسكرية التي تعقد فيها، مبينا انه تم تحديث المدرسة من حيث التنظيم والتدريب والمرافق الادارية لتضاهي ما هو متوفر لدى الجيوش المتقدمة في العالم. 
وتفقد جلالة القائد الاعلى المباني والمرافق الادارية التي انشاتها شركة القمة لتصنيع وتطوير المباني التي شملت السكن والنوادي وقاعات التدريب في المدرسة. 

 

واستمع جلالته الى شرح من العميد المهندس محمد المبيضين مدير الشركة حول ادخال انظمة بناء حديثة وسريعة ومرنة ذات كلفة مالية معقولة تساهم في التوفير على القوات المسلحة والمجتمع المحلي. 
يذكر ان شركة القمة لتصنيع وتطوير المباني التابعة للقوات المسلحة جاءت بناء على توجيهات جلالة القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحة وبامر من رئيس هيئة الاركان المشتركة لتقوم بتطوير وتحديث قطاع الانشاءات في القوات المسلحة وتاسست هذه الشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة بشراكة بين مركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير ومؤسسة استثمار الموارد.
وحضر الزيارة رئيس هيئة العمليات والتدريب وعدد من كبار الضباط. . 
منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حلو الله يعطيك العافية معاذ 

 :7f21b6bbef:  :7f21b6bbef:  :7f21b6bbef:  :7f21b6bbef:  :7f21b6bbef:

----------

